# Having problems



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Car runs fine and all is well in and around town however when i open her up a bit and the turbos kick in, its difficult to change up into 3rd and 4th. Doesnt do it below 3k revs but over it it does it about 1 in 5 changes.The car is an R33 GTR V-spec. Anyone any ideas, is this the syncromesh even when its not doing it below 3k revs..Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Gearbox*

Sorry--should have said that it does go into gear but with a sort of crunch/grind noise and a bit of extra effort.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Sorry--should have said that it does go into gear but with a sort of crunch/grind noise and a bit of extra effort.



Hi Markyboy

It sounds like the 3rd 4th syncromesh is fcuked  

what age is your car

Keith


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Gearbox*

Hi Keith, good talking to you today at Crail. The car is a 1995-was at Crail today.I have mailed Mackay Trading so im hoping that they will fix it as i have only had the car for 2-3 weeks and i do have a warranty with them.Will let you know how i get on.


----------

